# cyprexx



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone working for them! how do you make there ongoing cut work? mow up to an acre,trim bushes,weedeat,blow drive,wipe window sills,ect! all for $35, anyone have luck with getting more money?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> anyone working for them! how do you make there ongoing cut work? mow up to an acre,trim bushes,weedeat,blow drive,wipe window sills,ect! all for $35, anyone have luck with getting more money?


The guys off Craigslist use these orders as opportunities! You are not seeing the money to be made selling appliances, water heaters, furnaces, and A/C units from this type of order.:thumbup:


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I just mow, edge, weedeat and blow. Just the standard stuff. Barely ever have to trim bushes. If the initial services were done correctly, it should be a breeze. Im in and out in 15-20 mins and I'm getting $32. I go out with my helper and pay him $9 per hour plus lunch. He cuts the lawn, I edge and weedeat and first one done gets to blow.We blow the window seals as well. Usually do 12-20 per day, average 2.5/3 an hour. We usually start at 8 and get back to the shop around 530/6. on our Cyprexx days. Usually I spend $40-50 per day in gas for the cyprexx route, depends on if I need mower gas. 
If your a company that has multiple crews doing them (2 guys in a crew) and doing 15 per day plus gas you can still come out making a few hundred even after paying a processor to send in those 15 jobs. Still a bit profitable, but minimal when having employees do the jobs. Of course if you did them by yourself, you will make more.
I personally make decent cash doing them, but I make more with SG, because I get an additional $30 for trimming bushes on top of the grass cut price of $30. In the end, it seems like Cyprexx is paying pennies for all the combined services compared to SG and others, but remember alot of people are doing $22 and $25 grass cuts and are making it work. Even in my area residential lawns are going on average for $20.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The guys off Craigslist use these orders as opportunities! You are not seeing the money to be made selling appliances, water heaters, furnaces, and A/C units from this type of order.:thumbup:


that`s funny!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> anyone working for them! how do you make there ongoing cut work? mow up to an acre,trim bushes,weedeat,blow drive,wipe window sills,ect! all for $35, anyone have luck with getting more money?


You can't unfortunately...refuse them and let someone else go broke...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> You can't unfortunately...refuse them and let someone else go broke...


that`s what I was doing ! but they start doing a NEW program alled cradle to grave! meaning if you do the trash out on it you have to do the re cuts on it! I`m still able to make the clean out work ,but not the recuts!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I work for them and do okay. But I work either by myself or with family. We can do most properties in 15 -25 min from when we turn off the key at arrival to when we turn it on to leave. Usually 10 to 20 per day depending on whether I am solo or with help. 

Some properties take longer, some less. Depends on the size of the lawn and how far apart they are. My typical time between lawns is about 2 - 5 minutes with a few that are out there at 20 minutes. 

The trick is for everyone to know what they are supposed to be doing and do it. 

Lots of guys around here doing the same work for $15 to $20. 

One guys has a 4'x4' sign on the back of his trailer ramp that says "I will cut any lawn for $15 - Mow, edge, trim and blow." 

I am thinking about getting a sign made that says "I fix $15 lawn cuts." :thumbsup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Learned our lesson years ago about them. When we worked through them, we had 4 crews running around. The money was a lot nicer then. We were not incorporated back then. Because of the amount of money we were making and not being incorporated they said they had to pay us from another account. So along with there 20% of the the top they took another 20% from each invoice to cover the cost of book keeping for being paid from the other account. They never told us until we received the first check from the new account setup.


We copy all checks we receive , My wife let me know that first check for that account had the same account numbers from the other account. 

So long Cyprexx...Bunch of thieves.....Stay far away from them


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I work for them and do okay. But I work either by myself or with family. We can do most properties in 15 -25 min from when we turn off the key at arrival to when we turn it on to leave. Usually 10 to 20 per day depending on whether I am solo or with help.
> 
> Some properties take longer, some less. Depends on the size of the lawn and how far apart they are. My typical time between lawns is about 2 - 5 minutes with a few that are out there at 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


area I`m in drive time between lawns is 20 to 40 minutes! Can only do between 6 and 8! say I do 8 @$35 thats $280 ok I pay my employee $80 for the day! fill my truck and mower up $100! ok I have a hundred left and still have to cover,GL,auto,E&O insurances,auto & mower mainte(they do break!)oh about for got TAXES for my employee and workmans comp! Have more but you can see my problem! in the past I just would do them and they would reassign them or I would get what I needed to do them!:furious:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley said:


> Learned our lesson years ago about them. When we worked through them, we had 4 crews running around. The money was a lot nicer then. We were not incorporated back then. Because of the amount of money we were making and not being incorporated they said they had to pay us from another account. So along with there 20% of the the top they took another 20% from each invoice to cover the cost of book keeping for being paid from the other account. They never told us until we received the first check from the new account setup.
> 
> 
> We copy all checks we receive , My wife let me know that first check for that account had the same account numbers from the other account.
> ...


 
I think I made around a 150,000 with them last year and they are by far the easyest to get along with! never had a charge back! 

have been lowering prices, I guiess until enought people quite they will keep lowering them!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> I think I made around a 150,000 with them last year and they are by far the easyest to get along with! never had a charge back!
> 
> have been lowering prices, I guiess until enought people quite they will keep lowering them!




I worked with them long before they bought that 25 mil bldg they are in now. Even with people quitting there will always be someone there to do a 5 dollar lock change or a 15 dollar yard


----------



## PrezPros (May 3, 2013)

*Cyprexx*



Valley said:


> Learned our lesson years ago about them. When we worked through them, we had 4 crews running around. The money was a lot nicer then. We were not incorporated back then. Because of the amount of money we were making and not being incorporated they said they had to pay us from another account. So along with there 20% of the the top they took another 20% from each invoice to cover the cost of book keeping for being paid from the other account. They never told us until we received the first check from the new account setup.
> 
> 
> We copy all checks we receive , My wife let me know that first check for that account had the same account numbers from the other account.
> ...


I assume you didn't have Workers Comp then. Cyprexx used to pay the workers comp if a contractor didn't have it but they would deduct the cost from your check. They don't allow that anymore and you must have your own.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

PrezPros said:


> I assume you didn't have Workers Comp then. Cyprexx used to pay the workers comp if a contractor didn't have it but they would deduct the cost from your check. They don't allow that anymore and you must have your own.



That was just a sad comment. My Company has always been on the up and up. I do not depend on other companies to furnish me as a legitimate company things we should already have or need. They are just idiots in my eyes. Seems you must do work for them. That was just a bad and unjust comment :furious:


----------



## PrezPros (May 3, 2013)

Valley said:


> That was just a sad comment. My Company has always been on the up and up. I do not depend on other companies to furnish me as a legitimate company things we should already have or need. They are just idiots in my eyes. Seems you must do work for them. That was just a bad and unjust comment :furious:


My apologies. I didn't mean that offensively in any way. I just know that was one reason that could have happened. What was their explanation of why they were deduction 20% from your checks? I haven't heard that before.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

PrezPros said:


> My apologies. I didn't mean that offensively in any way. I just know that was one reason that could have happened. What was their explanation of why they were deduction 20% from your checks? I haven't heard that before.



The first 20% was for their cut.Most prices now are fixed prices. The second amount was because they laid some lame excuse about us not being incorporated. They said because we were not a c-corp there was no way we could be making that much money. Therefore they hade to pay us from a different vendor account. They charged another 20% to cover the cost of book keeping for that account. It was just away to scam money is all.

Oh and apologies accepted . Sorry about that, Ill buy you a beer tonight and let you know how it was :thumbup:


----------



## PrezPros (May 3, 2013)

Valley said:


> The first 20% was for their cut.Most prices now are fixed prices. The second amount was because they laid some lame excuse about us not being incorporated. They said because we were not a c-corp there was no way we could be making that much money. Therefore they hade to pay us from a different vendor account. They charged another 20% to cover the cost of book keeping for that account. It was just away to scam money is all.
> 
> Oh and apologies accepted . Sorry about that, Ill buy you a beer tonight and let you know how it was :thumbup:


I just don't know how this would have happened. How did they know how much money your company made in the first place? They never asked that question. And they don't have any requirement other than WC, general liability insurance and a background check. You may not be interested, but if you are looking for work you may want to get more clarification on what happened with them. They are usually pretty fair.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Valley.....

Please see the other post I put up about activity you have described...that is illegal...
If you have documentation may be able to assist you....use the address in the post about Fraud....thankxx


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Starbaby, do you have something in writing from Cyprexx that says wipe windowsills as part of a routine cut? Or is that included with the routine cleaning?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> Starbaby, do you have something in writing from Cyprexx that says wipe windowsills as part of a routine cut? Or is that included with the routine cleaning?


yes they added it at sometime in the past!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

PrezPros said:


> I just don't know how this would have happened. How did they know how much money your company made in the first place? They never asked that question. And they don't have any requirement other than WC, general liability insurance and a background check. You may not be interested, but if you are looking for work you may want to get more clarification on what happened with them. They are usually pretty fair.


They knew how much, because i made it from them.

No, i am not looking for work. I have been turning it away


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I will agree that Cyprexx is pretty fair most of the time. However, they still rob 9% from your invoices if you do not have Workers Compensation insurance. 

I have no idea how they justify it either. I know in Florida if you have less than four employees you do not have to have WC. If you have a WC exemption you can still have four others working for you and not be required to have it. 

It opens you up to massive liability not having it if you have employees, but you are not required to have it.


----------



## PrezPros (May 3, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> I will agree that Cyprexx is pretty fair most of the time. However, they still rob 9% from your invoices if you do not have Workers Compensation insurance.
> 
> I have no idea how they justify it either. I know in Florida if you have less than four employees you do not have to have WC. If you have a WC exemption you can still have four others working for you and not be required to have it.
> 
> It opens you up to massive liability not having it if you have employees, but you are not required to have it.


Hey Gypsos,

Cyprexx does not deal with vendors who don't have WC anymore. That was stopped a few years ago. You are correct that legally, a business doesn't have to have WC with less than 4 employees, but the banks still require all vendors to have it regardless of the law. So Cyprexx paid the WC if a vendor did not yet have it and did charge it down to the vendor. They did this as a courtesy, not to steal money. If you didn't have WC and didn't want to pay the 9% (which is what it cost anyway) then you couldn't work with them. But they did try to get all vendors to get it themselves. Now they don't have a program where they take 9%. I don't know if other nationals provide that now or in the past since I never worked much with them and really don't want to. I'm based in FL so Cyprexx has the most volume here and I like to stick with one national is possible.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PrezPros said:


> Hey Gypsos,
> 
> Cyprexx does not deal with vendors who don't have WC anymore. That was stopped a few years ago. You are correct that legally, a business doesn't have to have WC with less than 4 employees, but the banks still require all vendors to have it regardless of the law. So Cyprexx paid the WC if a vendor did not yet have it and did charge it down to the vendor. They did this as a courtesy, not to steal money. If you didn't have WC and didn't want to pay the 9% (which is what it cost anyway) then you couldn't work with them. But they did try to get all vendors to get it themselves. Now they don't have a program where they take 9%. I don't know if other nationals provide that now or in the past since I never worked much with them and really don't want to. I'm based in FL so Cyprexx has the most volume here and I like to stick with one national is possible.


Unless this policy has changed within the last 30 days your information is incorrect. I know of one contractor working for them that is having 9% deducted. They approached me a couple months back to ask me for advice on where to get WC insurance and for help to make sure they got the correct type of coverage because they were tired of paying the 9%. I told them what I know about it, gave them phone numbers to a couple of agents I know and referred them to the state WC code enforcement office in Orlando for any questions I could not answer. 

About the same time I inquired on behalf of another contractor that I know does good work and was interested in working for Cyprexx, but could not afford WC insurance. I was told that they would consider it if they needed vendors in the areas he covered. 

The 9% fee does not pay for WC insurance for the vendor. It is an administration fee charged to the vendor because of the supposed higher risk to Cyprexx for doing business with a vendor that has no WC insurance. The vendor receives no benefits as a result of paying this fee.

Also the rates for WC are not necessarily 9% for this type of work. It depends on a lot of factors such as how long you have been in business and how many claims you have ever had. I have seen the rates run the range from as low as 2% for companies in business for over two years with no claims to well over 10% for companies that have been in business for a shorter period of time and/or have had claims. The rate is also impacted by the type and size of the claim if you have one. 

To the best of my knowledge no other company offers a similar program for vendors without WC insurance. With them it is either you have it or you do not work for them. I have never encountered a regional that requires you to have WC insurance. 

I do work for Cyprexx and enjoy a good relationship with my coordinators and the various managers I deal with from time to time. With few exceptions I have always been able to find resolution to any problems I have had and make sure to handle any issues they may have with me quickly and in a professional manner. Like any relationship we have our moments, but overall it has been good. 

I also work for a few other companies in P&P and in commercial and residential property management. And I am expanding into other areas to develop as many revenue streams as possible. I personally believe an economic storm is on our horizon and I am taking steps to insure that the loss of one customer will not put me out of business.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The nine percent deduction pisses me off to no end! I have a state of Montana workmans comp exemption that is a legal State document. Every other company I work for accepts this exemption certificate but not these guys!!!! Instead they steal nine percent of my money and I get nothing in return.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I pay my WC threw my payroll company! one who does all my trash out and sales cleans I pay a lower rate for! the other is who does my lawn cut ,this is the higher rate!(one of many reason it pisses me off when companies try to reduce MY lawn fees)


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I pay my WC threw my payroll company! one who does all my trash out and sales cleans I pay a lower rate for! the other is who does my lawn cut ,this is the higher rate!(one of many reason it pisses me off when companies try to reduce MY lawn fees)


We use a PEO for all of our employees....This way we don't those worries....

If anyone has eveidence of Cyprexx retaining monies for WC you are an employee...pull the trigger...if you don't work for them anymore file unemployment on them....they can not keep monies for WC insurance...least not here....this may be something you need to ask you local UEID office...but I'm thinkin'......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We use a PEO for all of our employees....This way we don't those worries....
> 
> If anyone has eveidence of Cyprexx retaining monies for WC you are an employee...pull the trigger...if you don't work for them anymore file unemployment on them....they can not keep monies for WC insurance...least not here....this may be something you need to ask you local UEID office...but I'm thinkin'......






If you want a fight sign up with them in your state.


----------

